# BMX Hallen Parks Plätze in Hessen



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

Hi wo kann man in Hessen fahren?
BMX Hallen Parks Plätze in Hessen?
Die meisten skater hallen wollen ja nicht das man da mit bmx rein kommt!


----------



## Son (3. Mai 2007)

batz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

eine davon in hessen! und die bin ich gerade am nachfragen ob man überhaupt mit bmx rein darf!


----------



## ZoMa (3. Mai 2007)

such mal unter www.betonraspler.de


----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

fette seite thx!


----------

